# Lunch and a beer...



## softybabe (Aug 18, 2008)

...somewhere nice near Birmingham Station pls....any recommendations?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 18, 2008)

Traditional pub type food, or other stuff that happens to sell alcohol?


----------



## softybabe (Aug 18, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Traditional pub type food, or other stuff that happens to sell alcohol?



oh ...pub type will prob suit us better, but we'll try almost anything once


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 18, 2008)

If the beer is more important than the food then The Wellington is great - they don't serve food, but you can take your own in (they even give you plates!)

There's the usual array of chain pubs around (Weatherspoons and so on) if you want safe but nowt spectacular.


----------



## softybabe (Aug 18, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If the beer is more important than the food then The Wellington is great - they don't serve food, but you can take your own in (they even give you plates!)



  thanks!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 18, 2008)

softybabe said:


> thanks!



No worries 

When you going to be there?


----------



## aqua (Aug 18, 2008)

when are you coming and can I gate crash?


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 18, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If the beer is more important than the food then The Wellington is great



2nded. lovely pub is the wellie, venue for various urban meets, always very welcoming


----------



## softybabe (Aug 18, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> When you going to be there?


 Bank holiday Monday!!!! We will be passing enroute to Edinburgh!!!!!! 



aqua said:


> when are you coming and can I gate crash?


  it'll be an honour to meet ya but we're only just passing through, literally got an hour b4 Virgin takes us to Edinburgh.  I can PM exact time if ya like 



_pH_ said:


> 2nded. lovely pub is the wellie..QUOTE]


----------



## aqua (Aug 18, 2008)

bank holiday monday? 

we have a bit of a party the night before so might not actually be conscious  but pm times and we'll see  I doubt it but we'll see


----------



## softybabe (Aug 18, 2008)

pm sent!


----------



## moomoo (Aug 18, 2008)

There's a Bella Pasta near the station but you'd not be in and out in an hour. 

What about that place we had lunch in aqua/bees?  That was lovely food and speedy service iirc.   What is it called?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 18, 2008)

moomoo said:


> There's a Bella Pasta near the station but you'd not be in and out in an hour.
> 
> What about that place we had lunch in aqua/bees?  That was lovely food and speedy service iirc.   What is it called?



Cafe Uno


----------



## softybabe (Aug 18, 2008)

moomoo said:


> There's a Bella Pasta near the station but you'd not be in and out in an hour.
> 
> What about that place we had lunch in aqua/bees?  That was lovely food and speedy service iirc.   What is it called?





beesonthewhatnow said:


> Cafe Uno



Thanks guys...I reckon we'll pick up something quick and relax in the Wellington with a pint or 3


----------



## moomoo (Aug 18, 2008)

softybabe said:


> Thanks guys...I reckon we'll pick up something quick and relax in the Wellington with a pint or 3



That's not a bad plan.  It _is_ a nice pub.


----------



## softybabe (Aug 18, 2008)

moomoo said:


> That's not a bad plan.  It _is_ a nice pub.



 
let's hope one of us stays awake afterwards to present our train tickets to the inspector on the train


----------



## holteman (Aug 18, 2008)

i always find the trocadero is a nice little boozer been using it for years, foods ok for pub food, beers cheap too


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 20, 2008)

holteman said:


> i always find the trocadero is a nice little boozer been using it for years, foods ok for pub food, beers cheap too



I used to drink in there all the time, now every time I walk past I think "I really must pop in there again sometime", yet I never do...


----------



## softybabe (Aug 20, 2008)

holteman said:


> i always find the trocadero is a nice little boozer been using it for years, foods ok for pub food, beers cheap too



ta!



beesonthewhatnow said:


> I used to drink in there all the time, now every time I walk past I think "I really must pop in there again sometime", yet I never do...



ooh indecision now rules


----------

